# Opera in NYC



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

that's a misnomer, I've only been to one opera here that wasn't at the Met. Unpacking: instead of calling it Opera in NYC I should call it oh never mind.

Almost said nothing to look forward to until fall but what am I thinking? they're rebroadcasting some good ones in the movie theaters - 6/20 Comte Ory (already had tickets to see Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet by the American Ballet Theater so I'll miss that one), 7/11 one of my all time favorites, Contes d'Hoffmann with Joseph Calleja as the guy (the guy! the guy!), 7/18 Lucia with Anna Netrebko (boo ... but she has a wonderful voice ... but her acting ... but her voice ... butbutbut aaaagghgh) 7/25 Rosenkavalier, i think with Renee Fleming who is pretty good.

in a few weeks I'm going to SF for a day to pick up tickets for next year's Tales of Hoffmann with Natalie Dessay (or that's the plan right now, anyway) - it's going to be a wonderful month, I'll have six Tales of Hoffmann and six Cosi fan tutte on the intervening days and assuming nobody gets ill or "indisposed" it'll be great. the best kind of hopes are high ones a long way off, n'est ce pas?


----------

